# Do we have to confess our sins??



## RunAway (Sep 20, 2016)

After my little bait and switch there I'll explain what I mean. I've heard and read many sermons and articles through out my life that said we should confess individual sins by name to the LORD. I have zero problem's with that, until it becomes so redundant that it borders on legalism. I don't mean the confessing of sin, but to sit in prayer and try to think of them all and list them by name before the stroke of midnight and the carriage turns back into a pumpkin. I'll give my text now: Psalm 51:3- I know my transgressions, and my sin is ever before me. 

Nowhere in the Psalm does David call his sin adultery, or murder, or idolatry. He just says he knows his sin, and it is ever before him. I know these feelings very well. In fact I often feel like Luther when I'm confessing them to the LORD. Like I said, it seems like it boarders on legalism at time. Another clarification is I want to stress that I'm well aware that the occasional self reflection before the LORD is needed for a healthy spiritual life. Not talking about that. I think most that read this would know what I'm trying to say. Where in the scriptures does it say to name individual sins in confession?


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 20, 2016)

Not sure why you wouldn't confess a specific sin. Going to end the day by saying forgive me of my sins as a blanket statement shows, in my opinion a lack of maturity and a lack of self reflection. Not that saying forgive my sins is its self bad but, it seems like after awhile it would become a vain insurance statement. I fail to see how confessing specific sins is legalistic. You're taking your sins to Christ! I see no problem with it. However, it seems you are also making a blanket statement that you have to list out every single one, unknown or not, sins or omission, etc. Perhaps you do not know and you can have the Lord reveal them to you. Doing so makes me fear the Lord more and lets me see where I am wrong. No doubt the Lord likes to know that his children are growing and can see where they went wrong and admit it. When someone says sorry to you, I am sure most of us like to hear the about what so they themselves know where they went wrong and we can move on.

On another note, what do you make of James saying confess your sins to another?
Bob: I sinned today, Rob.
Rob: What did you do?
Bob: If I tell you its legalistic.

See how silly it gets?


----------



## Jack K (Sep 20, 2016)

There are a few concerns that come with feeling you have to confess every sin by name. The first is that it reveals a too-small view of sin. If I tried to end each day by confessing every sin by name, I would never get to bed. Sin runs deep. Even if I felt I could notice and remember all my surface-level sins, the sins of my heart are such that sin is as much a condition as it is a countable batch of events. Sins can't just be ticked off by number. Some can, obviously, but not all.

Secondly, the routine you suggest comes dangerously close to placing your faith in ritual. Your faith needs to be in Christ, not in doing your confession properly. I think this is what you mean when you say it feels like legalism. You need to know that if you are in Christ you are eternally forgiven for all your sin (including sins you've forgotten or weren't aware of) whether or not your confess them at all. Then you will feel free to confess your sin in light of the gospel—not as a defendant to the judge, but as a son to your Father. You see, believers don't need to confess daily sins to be forgiven legally. That forgiveness is already secured. We confess because we are children of God who have a life with our Father. Confessing to him, enjoying his forgiveness, learning from our mistakes, asking for strength to fight sin... all this is part of life as a much-loved child. The confession part of this life is not a matter of going through the day's checklist as much as it is simply being honest before our Father. Mentioning specific sin is good. But racking your brain to mention everything every time isn't necessary.

Thirdly, mentioning everything every time probably isn't spiritually healthy, either. The Bible assures us time and again that in Christ our identity is primarily NOT that of "sinner." Rather, we are "holy" and "forgiven" and "beloved." If your primary way of relating to God involves constantly thinking through all the ways you've been a sinner, your emphasis is probably misplaced. Yes, we ought to examine ourselves so we can fight sin. We must be contrite and repentant always. But do not forget that the Christian life is lived in the power of knowing you are holy in Christ. To keep a constant list of sins tends to lead to an inward navel-gazing that distracts us from looking outward to Christ, which is where life is found. Believers ought to look at Christ far more than they look at themselves.

I encourage you to live in the freedom of not having to keep a running list of your sins. Your Father loves you. He has forgiven you. It's good to examine your life and confess specific sins to him, but wholly unnecessary to keep a checklist or to worry that you've missed something.


----------



## MW (Sep 20, 2016)

RunAway said:


> Nowhere in the Psalm does David call his sin adultery, or murder, or idolatry. He just says he knows his sin, and it is ever before him.



One of the beauties of the Psalms is the way they speak in general terms so that the individual can appropriate them to specific situations. It would be a misuse to claim that the terms must remain general as if they should not be specifically applied.

Confessing particular sin is a part of genuine repentance and of the Christian's irreconcilable war with sin. Can it feel "legalistic" to do it time after time? I suppose it can. But that is no reason to cease from doing it. "By the law is the knowledge of sin." It is part of the law's ongoing work in the life of a justified believer to make him aware of particular sins in order to drive him out of himself and to draw him to the Saviour. The law itself is particular, sin is particular, and the Christian's use of the means of confession in departing from iniquity must also be particular.

We should also recognise the possibility of deception. Love for sin in a Christian's soul will take on numerous disguises, and a feeling of legalism is one of those disguises. How easy is it to appeal to legalism as a reason for not following after holiness? Who is there with any spiritual sight who cannot see that the very suggestion of legalism in this case is not genuine, but is a ruse to keep the soul from doing what will ultimately weaken the influence of sin? Moreover, the particular sin of self-righteousness (which is the proper idea lying behind "legalism") will require confession, and confession will be one of the means for purging the soul of this particular sin.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 20, 2016)

Perhaps you aren't making the best use of your time of confession. Such a time should be a season of reflection--sit before the face of God and seek to get to the bottom of your sins--what heart issues are at work, driving you back the same sin again and again?

Next time, rather than just saying, "God, forgive me for X," examine your heart before the Lord, and ask for his aid in that work. I think you will find it a rich exercise.


----------



## RunAway (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who took time to graciously respond to my question. I read over each of them carefully and was helped immensely. So wonderful to have brothers and sisters in Christ who care enough and blessed with God given wisdom to share. Love you all..


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 27, 2016)

Unbeknownst to all the posters here, this post really gave me a new perspective of confession. I kept pushing off the nitty gritty as legalistic, but I realized it's not. That's the meaning of a _relationship with God_. Part of our relationship with God is asking Him to reveal certain areas in our lives where we need fixing. For me, it is deep-seated anger and resentment towards my father. If you can, pray for me.

God bless.


----------

